# Shoshone Access Closed Monday 6/15



## Public Information (Jul 8, 2019)

Colorado River access at Shoshone Power Plant (Mile Point 123) in Glenwood Canyon will be closed all day on Monday, June 15 for construction crews to complete unsound concrete repairs. This means I-70 traffic will not be able to use the Shoshone exit during that time.

Please read the latest project update for more information: https://mailchi.mp/codot/project-progress-update-368392

#GlenwoodCanyon2020


----------



## Dango12 (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for you


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

In the famous words of our second in command. DON’T COME THERES NOTHING HERE FOR YOU.


----------

